

Atheism: Effectively the Same Nonsense - podperson
http://loewald.com/blog/?p=4599

======
cpt1138
The crucial difference between math and religion is that no one discounts the
previous/parallel math as being untrue. Newtonian physics still holds as valid
for large distances and lower speeds even though we use Einstein-ian physics
for small distances and high speeds (closer to light).

You don't seem to grasp that even though Christianity and Islam, for example,
are extremely close a Christian discounts Islam as being absolutely UN-true.
Penn's point is that we would MAKE UP some religion, find a Bible somewhere
and discount it as being complete untrue in favor of our new made up fantasy.

